# Houston and Seattle Tonight! Go Comets!



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Houston plays Seattle tonight. I hope theComets can muster a win . I know the team is dead tired...I know of a few people (not on here) that are concerned about Houston reclaiming first place. Right now I just want them in the playoffs. Geez, I can't wait for the playoffs!!!!!!!!!!! 




* Comets   *


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

That was a great game. Michelle Snow looked impressive tonight, she definitely deserves the vote for most improved. I can't wait to see how good she is next season. Congrats to you Houston fans:grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Deanna Nolan sure looks like the most improved to me! Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

comets won. they have clinched a play-off spot.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Deanna Nolan sure looks like the most improved to me! Just my two cents worth!


I agree, Nolan probably is the most improved. I just have a soft spot for former Lady Vols. Snow has stepped up every aspect of her game however. I wish she would just add a few pounds.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Nolan probably is the most improved. I just have a soft spot for former Lady Vols. Snow has stepped up every aspect of her game however. I wish she would just add a few pounds.


The only problem I have with Snow is when she screams as she gets a rebound... it bothers me.


STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with Snow is when she screams as she gets a rebound... it bothers me.
> ...


LOL STuart.... Why does that bother you?

I have a soft spot for former Lady Vols too... but look at Detroit - worst to first and Nolan has been a big part of the turn around. Of course, Ruth Riley and Cheryl Ford along with Swin Cash are a big part of it too.

Something tells me you will be hearing more about worst to first tomorrow night during ESPN2's coverage of the Shock/Rockers game.... I can't imagine why.


----------

